# FreeBSD Security Primer?



## enjinn (Oct 22, 2016)

Hello All,

I am familiar with Linux and still learning in that realm. I am very new to FreeBSD and not very familiar with it. In the linux realm I have been taught to always at a minimum turn on SeLinux, iptables and eliminate packages, services, or ports that are not required.

With FreeBSD are there any solid primers I can read on establishing a good basic FreeBSD build that the community as a whole somewhat agrees is best practice. If there is I would thank you in advance for any links to good reading on this subject.


----------



## ANOKNUSA (Oct 22, 2016)

You can start with the security(7) man page. Beyond that, though, there is no best practice guide for security, because security is a very broad and abstract concept. Personally, I'd recommend that anyone who really wants to get a good feel for security and its intricacies read Bruce Schneier's _Beyond Fear_.


----------



## SirDice (Oct 24, 2016)

Thread 4108


----------

